# Closed Loop?



## Rich Parsons (Jan 8, 2003)

Forwarded e-mail enjoy  

I think this is what we call "closed loop" !!!!!

<< By George Carlin

Do you realize that the only time in our lives
when we like to get old is when we're kids? If
you're less than 10 years old, you're so excited
about aging that you think in fractions.

"How old are you?" "I'm four and a half!" You're
never thirty-six and a half. You're four and a
half, going on five! That's the key. You get into
your teens, now they can't hold you back. You jump
to the next number, or even a few ahead.

"How old are you?" "I'm gonna be 16!" You could be
13, but hey, you're 'gonna be 16! And then the
greatest day of your life ... you become 21. Even
the words sound like a ceremony ... YOU BECOME 21.
YESSSS!!!

But then you turn 30. Oooohh, what happened there?
Makes you sound like bad milk. He TURNED, we had
to throw him out. There's no fun now, you're just
a sour-dumpling.

What's wrong? What's changed? You BECOME 21, you
TURN 30, then you're PUSHING 40. Whoa! Put on the
breaks, it's all slipping away. Before you know it,
you REACH 50 ... and your dreams are gone. But wait,
you MAKE it to 60. You didn't think you would!

So you BECOME 21, TURN 30, PUSH 40, REACH 50 and MAKE
it to 60. You've built up so much speed that you HIT
70! After that it's a day-by-day thing; you HIT
Wednesday! You get into your 80s and every day is a
complete cycle; you HIT lunch; you TURN 4:30; you REACH
bedtime.

My grandmother won't even buy green bananas! It's an
investment, you know,and maybe a bad one!! And it
doesn't end there. Into the 90s, you start going
backwards; "I was JUST 92." Then a strange thing
happens. If you make it over 100, you become a little
kid again.

"I'm 100 and a half!"

May you all make it (healthily) to 100 and a half.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey, LOL, that's pretty good. 
But wait, now that I think about it I'm at the stage where I feel ooooold...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yari (Jan 10, 2003)

I can relate..... and if that's good or bad I'm still not sure....  

/Yari


----------

